# SlowRide



## AllanR (Oct 15, 2014)

Sense I cant edit my original post-

Re-gaped my Plugs they were all between .22 and .25, They are now at .35 Car is 10x's smoother, more power, less hesitation, and I dont have to down shift to maintain speed anymore. 


I have an Injen Intake on the way

I have done black overlays for the Bowtie's

1000W Kenwood Amp running and Old School 10" Premier Nickle Plate

I also ordered a Shark Fin Antenna

I also ordered a Chevrolet Camaro SS Leather steering wheel with Silver stitch And Cruise control to replace my plastic LS wheel..

More to get ordered up in a few weeks. Should be a set of 18x8.5 et 35 wheels and a Set of CX Coilovers.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

good moves so far. If you intend to get the tune, like in your initial post, you may wanna back those gaps down to .028. keep up the nice work!


----------



## AllanR (Oct 15, 2014)

Sense I'm a 1.8 I would back them down to probably .30-.33 luckily it is super easy to play with to perfect. Like I said I'll be going for more mpg when it comes to any tuning or motor modifications. Exhaust, intake, mild tune


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

AllanR said:


> On Oct.16th I bought a 2014 LS 1.8L 6spd Manual. Silver with the gray/black interior. I went from 15.5 MPG in my 2010 Lifted Xterra to 35avg. in the Cruze.


*AllanR*,
Congratulations on joining the Cruze family and CruzeTALK!

The Lordstown LS with M32 6-speed manual gearbox is as solid as a rock, has good stance, can be fun-to-drive and _~ as you've rightfully noted ~_ delivers outstanding fuel efficiency. I owned a 2012 version of the exact same car and would give my right nutmeg to have it back.:blush:

... and yes, we love pictures, so keep them coming *SlowRide *...

​
Cheers, Ulysses


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

AllanR said:


> When it comes to any tuning or motor modifications ...
> Exhaust, intake, _*mild tune*_


Trifecta, VTuner or DIY?


----------



## AllanR (Oct 15, 2014)

I will probably talk to trifecta as I have heard good things. And I would like to find out more about their 1.8 tune when the time comes to get serious about that.

As far as the MPG With winter here, Idling, And taking 7 miles to really get to operating temp. tires that dont keep correct air pressure in the cold, bad roads etc. I am getting more a long the lines with the e.p.a estimates of 28-29mpg. Hopefully this summer I can get back up around 32-35


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

AllanR said:


> I will probably talk to trifecta ... and I would like to find out more about their 1.8 tune.


Yeah, same here, so please keep me in the loop as to what you learn about the 1.8 tune. All the current tune talk here in the forums is about Trifecta's new v2015.0 tune for 1.4L turbo Cruzen.


----------



## AllanR (Oct 15, 2014)

Put in my 2014 Camaro SS Leather Steering wheel with silver stitch






Can Anyone tell me if this Clock Spring is a 14 pin? I forgot to check it out. But I did snap a picture.. Go figure. It was snowing and 22 outside I just wanted to get it done.


----------



## AllanR (Oct 15, 2014)

Got rid of the LS wheels and hubcaps. Replaced with 17" sport edition wheels. With Hankook 225-50-17 tires. Big upgrade from the stock 16's. Onto figuring out how I want to lower it


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

AllanR said:


> Put in my 2014 Camaro SS Leather Steering wheel with silver stitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Cruze control work ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

